# Tiger plante au démarrage : pomme et le rond qui tourne...



## niko53 (25 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai la possibilité d'acquérir pour un prix raisonnable un Ibook G4. Le vendeur explique que le système plante au démarrage et que Tiger ne veut pas se lancer. Le pomme et le rond tourne mais rien de plus, l'OS ne veut pas se lancer.

De quoi cela peut-il venir ? A vos avis, est-il possible de réinstaller un système en bootant sur le CD ou bien le problème peut être matériel ?

Merci pour vos conseils, avis, expériences etc...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2010)

bonsoir
c'est quoi un prix "raisonnable" pour un matosse qui ne marche pas?
:mouais:

c'est simple
soit tu t'y connais et tu pourrais "peut etre"  bidouiller réparer  ou changer ce qu'il y a à changer
si réparable et si ca reste financierement interessant de réparer 
 ( et même si réparable au final ca peut rien te couter comme très très cher
aucun moyen de savoir à distance )

soit tu t'y connais pas et je te conseille vivement de t'orienter vers un achat de materiel qui marche AVANT que tu l'achetes

-te fais pas avoir

et de toutes facons cet ibook en panne ( grave ou pas) il le fourguera à un autre qui lui l'acheterait volontairement en cet état , pour s'amuser avec ( bidouiller ou en recuperer des pieces etc)


----------



## niko53 (26 Juin 2010)

90 euros
Ilexplique que Tiger plante au démarage et qu'il faut réinstaller le système. Cela peut venir d'où, croyez vous qu'un boot sur le cd de Tiger suffirait à réinstaller le système

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h05 ----------

Alors vous êtes mou du genou ce matin ! A vos avis, ça peut être une simple réinstallation de Tiger qui pourrait suffire ? Ou bien cela peut être plus compliqué type problème matériel ?

Allez réveillez-vous svp !


----------



## nellie (26 Juin 2010)

On est bien réveillé(e)s et il n'y a rien à ajouter à ce que t'a déjà répondu Pascalformac!...
Si le vendeur prétend que c'est si simple de réinstaller le système, pourquoi ne le fait-il pas (et il pourrait ainsi le vendre plus cher...)?


----------



## SadChief (26 Juin 2010)

niko53 a dit:


> 90 euros
> Ilexplique que Tiger plante au démarage et qu'il faut réinstaller le système. Cela peut venir d'où, croyez vous qu'un boot sur le cd de Tiger suffirait à réinstaller le système
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h05 ----------
> ...



Bonjour, je me suis réveillé ;-)
Avant de prendre mon thé, je te réponds:
1/ Le prix me paraît raisonnable (surtout avec le cd d'origine);
2/ Essaie de booter sur le cd d'origine. Une fois démarré dessus, lance l'utilitaire de disque à partir du menu et choisis "effacer". Cette opération a le mérite de vérifier que le disque dur est en bon état;
- si oui: continue avec l'installation après effacement;
- si non: tu vas investir dans un des deux dd compatibles que tu vas trouver sur macway. Pour le remplacement, il y a des tutos.

_________________
_Edit:_ Si tu en disposes, l'idéal serait de démarrer sur le DVD DiskWarrior, qui est l'outil parfait pour identifier les problèmes de DD.


----------



## niko53 (26 Juin 2010)

Merci pour vos conseils. Il n'a pas réinstallé car il n'a pas les CD

Si je pige bien, au pire, cela vient du disque dur.

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2010)

niko53 a dit:


> Il n'a pas réinstallé car il n'a pas les CD



voilà , plié
--
tu n'achetes surtout *PAS*
TOUTE vente neuve ou occaze est AVEC
cd gris d'origine , CD et/ou licences des choses ajoutées dont cd d'OS si changé

Au mieux  c'est un proprio totalement négligeant et c'est mauvais signe sur l'utilisation de cet ordi
(confirmé par l'état actuel)

au pire c'est du matosse volé et tu  ferais du recel 

*-
laisse tomber*


----------



## niko53 (26 Juin 2010)

ok tu as raison je laisse tomber. L'opération pourrait me revenir cher puisque je dois acheter mon OS.
Oublions !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2010)

sans parler des risques de poursuites si c'est un mac volé 
(recel, si si , même un acheteur " de bonne foi"  peut etre poursuivi pour recel)

cerise sur le gateau
tu ne donnes pas le modele, ni pays
donc impossible de juger le prix

et même pas sur que 90 euros soit un bon prix pour certains vieux ibook qui marchent

( A present c'est sans importance)


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Juin 2010)

pascalformac je voudrais que tu m'explique quelque chose j'ai un powerbook 160c içi même avec les disquette d'origine et tout mais pas la boite et un iBook G4 avec la boite d'origine (le même numéro de série) et pas les CD je l'ai eu gratuit et à t'écouter c'était une mauvaise affaire ? e,core un ordi sans cd et chargeur je comprends qu'il y ait uen très forte probabilité de vol mais bon chacun sont point de vue c'est sûr mais pour un bricoleur pour moi les cd d'origine ne sont pas le problème et puis bon pour l'os on peut toujours trouvé un cd unniversel de tiger bon après c'est vrais on à pas le AHT mais là chacun sont point de vue


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2010)

relire le fil
qui est sur un cas à des années lumiere du tien

 ibook qui ne demarre pas et pas d'OS?
on n'achete pas
ou on assume


-


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Juin 2010)

effectivement l'histoire est bien différante mais pour certaine machine (celle de ma collection le fait de ne pas avoir les cd/disquettes ne signifie pas machine volé au mauvais utilisateur  à bon entendeur


----------

